# Can you run Photo paper through a laminator?



## KiyaraSabel (Apr 5, 2012)

I got a nice score of a roll of photo paper, and was thinking about using it for a badge I recently completed, but I am not sure if it would be a good idea to laminate it.

Has anyone experienced this sort of thing or should I just experiment myself and see if it works?

In the meantime, I'm going to look into the best way of using a roll of photopaper in my printer.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 5, 2012)

In general the only things to worry about when laminating are:
a) is the paper thin enough to go through the laminator?
b) will the paper or ink react badly to the heat?

In the first case, you probably won't have a problem. Most anything under 160gsm will go through the average laminator. In the second case you are also unlikely to experience any problems, but make sure you dry the ink thoroughly before laminating. Honestly though, there is very little paper stock that can't be laminated.

-F


----------



## KiyaraSabel (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

Unfortunately it turns out that my printer/ink seems incompatible with the photo paper I have, so I'll have to wait for a different opportunity.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 9, 2012)

I laminate photo paper all the time, tis no big and it works just fine.


----------

